# Weihnachtsgeschenke!



## Arosk (11. Dezember 2011)

Jo, ich will einfach nur wissen was ihr so verschenkt.

Das letzte was ich gekauft hab sind 1,5 Millionen Euro, die verschenk ich dann zu Weihnachten.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002KGINMO/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=wwwchilloutzd-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B002KGINMO


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2011)

Vater: Iron Maiden Tasse (Metallica hatten sie leider nicht, die mag er ein bisschen mehr). 
Vater's Verlobte: Ne Tasse von den Beatles. 
Mutter: Ne Elvis Tasse. 
Der rest bekommt nur Schokolade.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuche nicht viel zu verschenken, um der wachsenden Kommerzialisierung in Don-Juan-Manier Einhalt zu gebieten. Stichwort Windmühlen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2011)

Mutter: Nen neuen Föhn
Vater: Gourmondo Set Biere der Welt 12 Flaschen (Amazon, hab ich gleich 2x bestellt )
Patenonkel: Wackeldackel (weil er seit kurzem einen kleinen Dackel hat )


Der Rest bekommt Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Mutter schenke ich einen schicken Bluray Player. Dann kann sie auch meine BDs bei sich anschauen. *g*
Bei meiner Tante bin ich noch unschlüssig. Hab mehrere Sachen mit Katzenmotiven im Auge, mal schauen.
Mir schenke ich SW:TOR und ein HTC Wildfire S in Silber.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

Mein Vadder bekommt Monopoly Mainz, er spielt ganz gern mal Monopoly und Mainz ist seine Heimatstadt, die er sehr liebt.
Meine Mutter bekommt nen Teamaker von Shuyao, bzw. hat ihn schon bekommen, als ich in D-Dorf war, weil ich dafür ihr Geschenk an mich auch schon habe.
Die Freundin von meinem Vater bekommt einen Charm für ihr Bettelarmband, vermutlich einen Äskulapstab oder eine Spritze, da muss ich die Tage mal schauen.
Die Töchter von ihr bekommen... Tja puh. Keine Ahnung.
Meine beste Freundin bekommt nur ein bisschen Schokli, weil wir uns Weihnachten nie was schenken, dafür bekommt sie dann aber ihr Geburtstagsgeschenk, ein Fotobuch, denn sie hat an Heiligabend Geburtstag.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, ich will einfach nur wissen was ihr so verschenkt.
> 
> Das letzte was ich gekauft hab sind 1,5 Millionen Euro, die verschenk ich dann zu Weihnachten.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...ASIN=B002KGINMO



Danke für deinen Link, dadurch bin ich auf andere Geschenkboxen gestoßen. Genau das richtige für meine Eltern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein USB-Raketenwerfer. Das ist doch was für meinen Vater.


----------



## Firun (11. Dezember 2011)

Für meine Freundin gibt es die PS3. 
Für meine Mutter ein Buch über Gewürze vom Schuhbeck.
Dann gibt es noch für div. Leute div. Geschenke wie ein Buch über Whiskey,Schaumbäder u.s.w.


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2011)

Nichte - Lila Oxford University Pullover
Bruder und Frau 1: = http://www.yomoy.de/Dont-Break-The-Bottle-Geduldsspiel
Bruder und Frau 2: = Kein Plan
Mutti = CD
Vati = Kein Plan

:-S


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Vater: Iron Maiden Tasse (Metallica hatten sie leider nicht, die mag er ein bisschen mehr).
> Vater's Verlobte: Ne Tasse von den Beatles.
> Mutter: Ne Elvis Tasse.
> Der rest bekommt nur Schokolade.



Doch so einfallsreich!


Freundin: Neue schicke Laptoptasche für ihren neuen Laptop + Duft (weiß noch nicht genau welchen, evtl Christina Aguilera)
Freundins Mum: Das amerikanische Kochbuch von Jamie Oliver
Mum: Gutschein für ein schönes Taschengeschäft bei uns
Freund von Mum: Mercedes Benz Schlüsselanhänger
Ich: Puh...gibts vieles ;D Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Zalman Z9 Plus Gehäuse, ein neuer Duft, ein Brillenfach für meinen Polo und ein paar BRs.


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Doch so einfallsreich!



Leider lies mein Budget nicht mehr zu, schon scheiße so ein Leben als armer Schüler. :S


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich versuche nicht viel zu verschenken, um der wachsenden Kommerzialisierung in Don-Juan-Manier Einhalt zu gebieten. Stichwort Windmühlen...



Don Juan...? Nicht etwa Don Quichotte?^^

Ich weiß npch nicht was ich verschenke, ich hab den hang immer das zu verschenken was ich persönlich will und nicht was die person bevorzugt :/


----------



## Alux (11. Dezember 2011)

Mein Vater: Einen neuen Winkelschleifer nachdem er den alten im Einsatz vernichtet hat
Meine Mutter: Bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, vielleicht so nen Fenstersauger von dem sie immer schwärmt
Mein Onkel: Tankgutscheine weil er immer mit mir rumfährt wenn ich was brauch

Ansonsten wird nicht so viel geschenkt.


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Leider lies mein Budget nicht mehr zu, schon scheiße so ein Leben als armer Schüler. :S



Hat nix mitm Budget zu tun. :> Wenn du 3 Ipads hergeschenkt hättest wär von mir der gleiche Satz gefallen. 


Bastel halt was, mach nen eigenen Gutschein, ne Collage da deine Eltern ja eh auf Musik stehen wär sowas auch cool.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2011)

Frau: Michael Buble Weihnachtsalbum (Musik), Stimme des Herzens (Anime)
Schwiegereltern: Nüschts
eigene Eltern: Nüschts
Ich: Max Raabe (Musik), Blazblue (PC Spiel)



Ich bin mittlerweile glücklicherweise in dem Alter, in dem man sich mit den Eltern einigen kann, sich an Weihnachten bzw. Geburtstagen nichts mehr zu schenken.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Don Juan...? Nicht etwa Don Quichotte?^^
> 
> Ich weiß npch nicht was ich verschenke, ich hab den hang immer das zu verschenken was ich persönlich will und nicht was die person bevorzugt :/



Ich verwechsel die beiden immer weil mein Friseur Don Juan heißt 
Don Quichotte ist korrekt wobei das doch eh alles gleich klingt. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich verwechsel die beiden immer weil mein Friseur Don Juan heißt
> Don Quichotte ist korrekt wobei das doch eh alles gleich klingt. ^^


naja, würdest du versuchen auf Don Juan-Art der wachsenden Kommerzialisierung Einhalt zu gebieten, müsstest du deine "frohe Botschaft" in vielen fremden Betten verbreiten


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, würdest du versuchen auf Don Juan-Art der wachsenden Kommerzialisierung Einhalt zu gebieten, müsstest du deine "frohe Botschaft" in vielen fremden Betten verbreiten



Wuhahaha  natürlich


----------



## Edou (11. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hat nix mitm Budget zu tun. :> Wenn du 3 Ipads hergeschenkt hättest wär von mir der gleiche Satz gefallen.
> 
> 
> Bastel halt was, mach nen eigenen Gutschein, ne Collage da deine Eltern ja eh auf Musik stehen wär sowas auch cool.



Vielleicht....hab ich die Tassen selbst gebastelt?! :>

Nein, im basteln bin ich leider zu Untalentiert und aus dem "Alter" raus. 

/Edit: Bin aber noch am überlegen, für Weihnachten noch was tolles zu Backen/Kochen. Das reißts dann wieder raus. *trollface*


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Vielleicht....hab ich die Tassen selbst gebastelt?! :>
> 
> Nein, im basteln bin ich leider zu Untalentiert und aus dem "Alter" raus.


Fürs basteln ist man nie zu alt! :>
Zudem so eine Collage nicht schwer ist und mit einem guten Konzept sich da viel draus machen lässt ^.^


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Fürs basteln ist man nie zu alt! :>
> Zudem so eine Collage nicht schwer ist und mit einem guten Konzept sich da viel draus machen lässt ^.^



Jap, z.B. hat mir meine Perle ne NY Collage zum Burzeltag geschenkt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

*Tochter:* Ein Haufen Schleich
*Sohn:* Ein Haufen Lego
*Frau: *iPad 2


----------



## H2OTest (11. Dezember 2011)

Schleich?


----------



## Alterac123 (11. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schleich?



Ist eine Spielzeugmarke, sind ziemlich teure Pferde undsowas in klein.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

Schleich!


----------



## H2OTest (11. Dezember 2011)

ahh okay danke


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Spiele für meine kleinen Geschwister, den Rest verrate ich nicht, Empfänger liest mit *g*


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ist eine Spielzeugmarke, sind ziemlich teure Pferde undsowas in klein.



Ich hab da ne wirklich schöne Fee von, die sind wirklich toll verarbeitet und sehen wunderhübsch aus, die Sachen von Schleich... Joker, magst du mich nicht adoptieren und mir auch Schleich-Sachen zu Weihnachten schenken?  (Siehe Ich hab da was Neues  )


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab da ne wirklich schöne Fee von, die sind wirklich toll verarbeitet und sehen wunderhübsch aus, die Sachen von Schleich... Joker, magst du mich nicht adoptieren und mir auch Schleich-Sachen zu Weihnachten schenken?  (Siehe Ich hab da was Neues  )



Du wirst da wohl wie wir anderen auch eine Absage bekommen.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

GBA und Pokemon Gold für meinen Brudi :3
Schmuck für Mami


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Joker, magst du mich nicht adoptieren und mir auch Schleich-Sachen zu Weihnachten schenken?  (Siehe Ich hab da was Neues  )


Du bist gutaussehend, weiblich und volljährig?


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du bist gutaussehend, weiblich und volljährig?



2 von diesen Punkten könnte ich auch erfüllen. :>


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 2 von diesen Punkten könnte ich auch erfüllen. :>



Made my Day !


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> 2 von diesen Punkten könnte ich auch erfüllen. :>


Der Wichtigste fehlt aber, also bist Du raus.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Du bist gutaussehend, weiblich und volljährig?



2 von diesen Punkten erfülle ich definitiv, die dritte wäre dann wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 2 von diesen Punkten erfülle ich definitiv, die dritte wäre dann wohl Geschmackssache



need pic


----------



## JokerofDarkness (11. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> need pic


Richtig - muss ja schließlich vorab sehen, was ich da adoptieren soll!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte später gerne adoptierte Kinder statt leibliche - hängt mit medizinischen Faktoren zusammen. Aber meine Freundin behauptet, sie könnte nur ihre eigenen Kinder richtig lieben. Finde ich irgendwie seltsam, aber damit muss ich mich ja wohl abfinden.


----------



## Cantharion (12. Dezember 2011)

Flasche Champagner für meinen Vater (Hab ich auch was von)
Und ein Gutschein von Boss/P&C für meine Mutter.


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

Frau: ne neue Uhr + Wellness-Termin
Kids: Lego Star Wars + 3DS-Spiel + ferngest. Hubschrauber (+ für mich)
et moi: Tamron Objektiv 10-24mm (freu)


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss noch nicht, was ich verschenken werde. Ich machs wie jedes Jahr und geh am letzten oder vorletzten Tag vor Weihnachten in die Läden und kauf spontan, was ich grad seh. Find das am lustigsten so


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

*Papa:* &#8222;Hamborn - eine Zeitreise in Bildern" - ein Buch über den Duisburger Stadtteil, in dem er aufgewachsen ist.
*Mama:* Ein Geschenkset von LUSH. Mit Badekugeln, Seife und Duschgel. Sowas bekommt sie jedes Jahr, aber sie wünscht es sich auch immer wieder.
*Mamas Freund:* Ein Buch und Pfeifentabak
*Papas Freundin:* Eine Sammler-Tasse mit Schafen und ein Buch
*Opa:* Plätzchen und ein Kalender für 2012 mit Bildern von meiner Katze
*Meine Beste:* Vanille-Parfüm


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Papa:* „Hamborn - eine Zeitreise in Bildern" - ein Buch über den Duisburger Stadtteil, in dem er aufgewachsen ist.


Duisburg ist toll, hab da mal ne Schimanski-Tour mitgemacht. Das war quasi ein Live-Krimi, bei dem man direkt dabei war und erlebt hat, wie jemand ermordet wurde und die Polizei dann den Fall aufgeklärt hat. Da hat man dann die Drehorte von Schimanski besucht und den Krimi miterlebt. Dabei hab ich Einiges von der Stadt gesehn. Gut, hat ein Bisschen viel Industrie, aber sonst find ich die Stadt eigentlich recht super


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Duisburg ist toll, hab da mal ne Schimanski-Tour mitgemacht. Das war quasi ein Live-Krimi, bei dem man direkt dabei war und erlebt hat, wie jemand ermordet wurde und die Polizei dann den Fall aufgeklärt hat. Da hat man dann die Drehorte von Schimanski besucht und den Krimi miterlebt. Dabei hab ich Einiges von der Stadt gesehn. Gut, hat ein Bisschen viel Industrie, aber sonst find ich die Stadt eigentlich recht super



Wow, das freut mich jetzt wirklich. Normalerweise finden die Leute Duisburg immer total schrecklich, obwohl sie kaum etwas von der Stadt gesehen haben. 
Dreckige, gefährliche Ecken gibt es überall. Aber schön, dass es noch Leute gibt, die über den Tellerrand gucken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich will heut auch noch in die Trierer Innenstadt und einkaufen, aber eigentlich bin ich noch erkältet. Wäre besser wenn ich erst morgen geh. Aber ich will mir auch nen Spiel mitbringen... ach, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dracun (13. Dezember 2011)

Frau: Herzamulett für ihre Kette mit Foto vom Kleinen und mir
der Kleene kriegt von uns: Einen ferngesteuerten Lightning MacQueen & en Kick Roller


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... , den Rest verrate ich nicht, Empfänger liest mit *g*


Wie, ZAM, Deine Eltern lesen hier mit? 
.........................................................

Ich verschenke teilweise Kaffetassen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na okay, nicht mit solchen Sprüchen ...
Doch gibt es sehr viele schöne Tassen - könnte glatt zum Tassenfetischisten werden.^^
Teilweise gibt's nochwas zum Anziehen und Musikalisches für meine beiden Patenkinder ...
Bei dem rest bin ich noch am grübeln ...

greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

- Riesentoblerone für meine nähsten Freunde/Mitbewohner.
- Kindle für meine Mom, ich bezahle allerdings nur die hälfte weil ich es mit meinem Vater zusammen schenke.


Jetzt brauche ich noch eine Kleinigkeit fürs 'wichteln' und was für meinen Vater.


----------



## Littletall (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie gut, dass mein Freund in keinem Forum liest ^^

Mein Freund kriegt Sonic Generations, außerdem wollte ich ihm was für sein Auto schenken und er wollte doch tatsächlich einen Wackel-Elvis! Ok, den hab ich auch besorgt. Außerdem guckt er sich ständig Sheepworld-Sachen an, davon hab ich jetzt ein kuschliges Kissen besorgt (vor allem, weil er dann endich aufhören wird, meine Kissen zu benutzen).

Meine Siss wollte eine Fernbedienung für die PS3! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Hab ein Angebot entdeckt und damit gibts noch die Bluray zu Hangover 2 dazu.

Meine Mutter kriegt jedes Jahr den Whiskas-Katzenkalender von mir. Dafür krieg ich von ihr den Janosch-Kalender. Hat sich jahrelang so bewährt. Ich frag mich oft, warum ich das Ding überhaupt noch einpacke.

Meine Großeltern sind schwierig. Bis auf meinen Opa, der kriegt immer Pralinen. Für meine Großmütter gibts einen Kalender und ein Buch.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Papa:* „Hamborn - eine Zeitreise in Bildern" - ein Buch über den Duisburger Stadtteil, in dem er aufgewachsen ist.



Wenn Du mir noch sagst, woher ich den bekomme, dann bedanke ich mich für die Geschenkauswahl-Erleichterung . Meine Eltern sind beide in Hamborn aufgewachsen; da haben dann beide was von.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Dezember 2011)

Mama: Stabmixer (den will sie schon ewig haben), Parfum 'Roma', ein Buch (muss ich noch spontan aussuchen) und Süßkram
ich: keine Ahnung >.<


----------



## NoHeroIn (13. Dezember 2011)

Familienintern werden (fast) nur Bücher verschenkt, weil wir alle viel lesen: 
Mama: Heinz Strunk - In Afrika
Papa: sonja Ullrich - Fummelbunker
Mann von Mama: Roberto Bolano - 2666
Oma: Stefan Holtkötter - Schneetreiben

Bei meinen Freunden wird es dann schon etwas kreativer, sofern man sich was schenkt:
Bester Freund: ein ASP-Shirt
Freund Nr. 1: DVD "Mary und Max oder: Schrumpfen Schafe, wenn es regnet", ein Abtrockentuch mit Schafen drauf
Freund Nr. 2: Eine Mütze mit Katzenöhrchen -> http://www.amazon.de/Bye-Kitty-M%C3%BCtze-black-pink/dp/B0037TPQT6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1323790779&sr=8-3 (aber in rot)
Ich: Kameragurt Sun Sniper Steel. 

Zudem gibt's für fast jeden noch ne Tüte selbstgemachte Schokocrossies dazu.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Zudem gibt's für fast jeden noch ne Tüte selbstgemachte Schokocrossies dazu.




Oh nein! du hast es wieder getan?!


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Meine Siss wollte eine Fernbedienung für die PS3! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Hab ein Angebot entdeckt und damit gibts noch die Bluray zu Hangover 2 dazu.



Libro?


----------



## NoHeroIn (13. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oh nein! du hast es wieder getan?!



Ich hab eine Tüte selbstgemachte Schokocrossies übrig! Wer will sie?


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2011)

_Kleiner Bruder : Nintendo DS Spiel
Mutter : Smartphone
Opa : DVD-Player
Papa : Futteral für seine Angeln

Wobei hier und da noch für den und den sicher noch was anfällt._


----------



## Legendary (13. Dezember 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Tüte selbstgemachte Schokocrossies übrig! Wer will sie?



Öhm...du könntest mir bitte das Rezept geben. :>


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Tüte selbstgemachte Schokocrossies übrig! Wer will sie?



*kopfkratz*

dann muss ich mir ja nu auch was überlegen...hätteste das nich früher sagen können?^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (13. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Perfekte Bürotasse - woher?


----------



## Rayon (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich selbst schenke mir: Galaxy S2 + CK Uhr

Mutter: Büchergutschein + Deko

Vater: Handyhalterung für sein S2 (was ich dann mitnutze )

Freundin vom Vater: Duschgel

und unter Freunden kleinigkeiten. DVDs, etc. etc

Edit: Schenke mir auch noch eine Minibar für meine neue Wohnung ;-)


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir noch sagst, woher ich den bekomme, dann bedanke ich mich für die Geschenkauswahl-Erleichterung . Meine Eltern sind beide in Hamborn aufgewachsen; da haben dann beide was von.



Die Mayerische Buchhandlung sollte sowas besorgen können. Hier haben sie es natürlich vorrätig, aber die können das sicher auch bestellen.

Erschienen ist es im Hamborner Verlag und kostet 28,50 EUR.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Öhm...du könntest mir bitte das Rezept geben. :>



Jep, mir auch bitte


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir auch noch ein paar Weihnachtsgeschenke im Auftrag meiner Frau bestellt. Was da wäre: Parfum, die beiden letzten Fitzek Bücher und Stromberg Staffel 1-4.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hier haben sie es natürlich vorrätig, aber die können das sicher auch bestellen.



"Die" sind auch gleichzeitig "hier" . Ich bedanke mich artig, nachdem ich dem großen M. heute einen Besuch abstattete!


----------



## Linija (17. Dezember 2011)

Mutti : Ein paar schöne Tassen (wollte sie unbedingt!^^)
Papa: 2 Gläser von Ritzenhoff
Brunder: Bücherguteschein
Freundin von Bruder: Dekokrempel
"Schwiegermama": Shampoo, Conditioner und Seife von Lush
"Schwiegerpapa": Ein "Weinzubehörset" in nem schicken Holzkasten
Freund: Mauspad von Razer -> Vespula
Und ich schenk mir nach Weihnachten nen Mantel von Desigual =)


----------



## buffino (5. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein Vater: Einen neuen Winkelschleifer nachdem er den alten im Einsatz vernichtet hat
> Meine Mutter: Bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, vielleicht so nen Fenstersauger von dem sie immer schwärmt
> Mein Onkel: Tankgutscheine weil er immer mit mir rumfährt wenn ich was brauch
> 
> Ansonsten wird nicht so viel geschenkt.



Den Fenstersauger hatte ich auch auf fenstersauger.org gesehen und direkt verschenkt - war der absolute Hit


----------

